# Vent de criminalité au centre-ville de Montréal - La Presse



## Yrys (5 Apr 2008)

Je ne savais pas que ça chauffait comme ça, au centre-ville !

Vent de criminalité au centre-ville de Montréal 



> Signe du beau temps qui approche, un vent de folie frappe le centre-ville de Montréal pour le contrôle de la drogue. Depuis quelques semaines, on ne compte
> plus les tabassages, menaces et actes d'intimidation armée dans la rue, dans les bars et même dans les restaurants de ce secteur chaud.La raison en est assez simple:
> non seulement le trafic et les autres activités illicites y sont considérables, mais il s'agit d'un territoire qui intéresse toutes les organisations. Dans ce quadrilatère formé
> des rues Saint-Urbain, Sherbrooke, Saint-Hubert et Ontario se côtoient aussi bien les motards, les gangs de rue que les mafiosi et même certains petits trafiquants
> ...



Hyperlien


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2008)

c'est la grande ville et chaque organisation de criminel cherche à définir son territoir... rien de neuf la dedans.
En général, c'est pas si pire dans la métropole VS les autres grandes villes de l'amérique du nord.
Tant et aussi longtemps que les loies ne sont pas appliqués avec force, ça va continuer....


----------



## Yrys (8 Apr 2008)

'Hoodies' were the scourge of Medieval London 

Il n'y a rien de neuf dans la criminalité, mais j'avais l'impression que Montréal et le centre-ville était divisé depuis longtemps
en "territoires" entre les Hells Angels et la mafia, le reste allant aux gangs de rue...

J'ai lu un autre article il y a quelque temps qui parlait d'une escouade "anti-gangs de rue" à Montréal qui fonctionne seulement l'été, 
question budget ...


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2008)

Aucune idée....


----------



## Yrys (29 May 2008)

J'avais déjà lu pour les contrats de sécurité dans les aéroports canadians et le transports de prisiniers à l'ntreprise 
de Mme Couillard, mais je ne savais pas pour  : "Rappelons, par exemple, qu’une firme d’entretien ménager liée aux Hells a déjà obtenu un contrat 
pour… l’escouade Carcajou."

Vous faites exprès, ou quoi?


----------



## Marin (12 Jun 2008)

Montréal reste une des métropoles les plus sécuritaires au monde. 
Une grande ville sans crime, ça n'existe pas.


----------



## geo (13 Jun 2008)

Mes soeurs (3) et mon épouse se sentent en sécurité à marcher les rues de Montréal la nuit.... Ça dit quelquechose - Non?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Jun 2008)

On est mieux que Toronto et Vancouver si je ne me trompe pas...


----------



## geo (13 Jun 2008)

Frank.... Vancouver est violent.... 
Temps doux et une perception libérale de la drogue font de sorte que tout le monde s'y rend 
et quand tu as besoin de ta drogue.... tu es prêt à faire tout ce qu'il faut pour en avoir les moyens


----------

